# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Të instaloj Ubuntu-n pa prishur Windows-in...

## Olimp

kam nje pc 160G hard disc 1g ram etj etj

hard disc eshte i ndare ne dy particione C: 100 dhe D: 60 

etj etj


*Dua te istaloj Ubuntu 6.... sepse ate e kam te shkarkuar por njekohesisht dua te mbaj edhe windows qe kam aktualisht... eshte hera e pare qe e bej kete dhe se di nga tia nis 

kush mund te me ndihmoje qe te istaloj Ubuntu pa prishur windows ... me pak fjale duke mbajtur dy sisteme ne pc windows dhe Ubuntu qe dua te istaloj*

E di qe ka tema te tilla por doja nje sqarim te detajuar nese mundeni qe edhe dikush tjeter qe do te  doje te njejten gje neser te mos hallakatet te lexoje nje fjale ne nje teme edhe nje ne teme tjeter

----------


## interX

Shiko nje here ne kete adrese: http://www.albtux.de/?q=node/57
besoj se do te ndihmoj! ... kete me ka keshilluar mua Altix!
Gjith te mirat!

----------


## auLoN.

fare e thjeshte. Download Wubi kerko ne google apo ndokund tjeter pastaj Downloado edhe Linux Ubnutu versionin qe deshiron ti..

Pas kesaj hap Wubi-n dhe rregullo aty gjuhen, username dhe password per Linux, particionin ku do ta instalosh linux, pastaj vazhdo kliko finish pastaj pc jote do behet robot (do restartohet) pas restartimit kur pc ndezet te shfaqe dy os per Linux shkruan "Wubi Ubuntu" pa thojeza ti zgjelle ate dhe fillo installimin...


Per gjdo gje te pa qarte pyet perseri.. jam ketu :ngerdheshje:  lol


PS.: edhe une i perdori dy sisteme operative njeheresh ne laptop dhe nuk kam kurfare problemi.
Windows Vista Home Premium
Linux Ubuntu

----------


## Olimp

Nje pyetje kisha para se te filloj se per ta nisur do ta nis te behet cte behet....

nese une nuk e fshij particionin qe kam C: 100G edhe mbi te istaloj Ubuntu (mos ta prek windows ) atehere Ubuntu i bie te mbivendoset?

apo ka edhe mundesi qe te me fshihet sepse kam shume gjera ne c: qe smundem as ti leviz dot se skam ku ti coj

----------


## auLoN.

> Nje pyetje kisha para se te filloj se per ta nisur do ta nis te behet cte behet....
> 
> nese une nuk e fshij particionin qe kam C: 100G edhe mbi te istaloj Ubuntu (mos ta prek windows ) atehere Ubuntu i bie te mbivendoset?
> 
> apo ka edhe mundesi qe te me fshihet sepse kam shume gjera ne c: qe smundem as ti leviz dot se skam ku ti coj



Instaloje ne C:/ edhe linuxin dhe ai do te gjendet ketu

C:/Program Files/wubi


ste pengon asgje..

une per vete ashtu e perdori

----------


## altiX

> kam nje pc 160G hard disc 1g ram etj etj
> 
> hard disc eshte i ndare ne dy particione C: 100 dhe D: 60 
> 
> etj etj
> ....
> 
> nese une nuk e fshij particionin qe kam C: 100G edhe mbi te istaloj Ubuntu (mos ta prek windows ) atehere Ubuntu i bie te mbivendoset?
> 
> apo ka edhe mundesi qe te me fshihet sepse kam shume gjera ne c: qe smundem as ti leviz dot se skam ku ti coj


Fute CD e Linux-it dhe kur të vjen këtu:



vepro si në figurë; pra zgjidhë mënyrën manuale të ndarjes së diskut.
Në hapin tjetër zgjidhë particionin që e ke planifikuar për Linux (D: 60 ).
Formatimin e bënë me ext2 ose ext3 (këto janë më të përshtaqme për Linux) dhe krijo swap prej 600MB deri 1 GB.
Diçka e ngjashme do të paraqitet:


...Dikur më vonë do të pyet a dëshiron MBR e Linuxit ta instalosh --> po.
Dhe do të kesh të dyja sistemet operative.




> Shiko nje here ne kete adrese: http://www.albtux.de/?q=node/57
> besoj se do te ndihmoj! ... kete me ka keshilluar mua Altix!
> Gjith te mirat!

----------

